# Is mineralizing the soil necessary?



## Poe835 (Sep 16, 2004)

Please help me with these 2 questions:
1) Is mineralizing the soil before use critical? Would it be ok to just use the soil as-is without going through the mineralizing process? The general consensus that I've read is that it helps, but is it necessary?

I've been noticing poor growth during the initial weeks of setting up the tank (i used soil without going through the mineralization process). I guess my point is, does mineralizing the soil before hand eliminate the initial stunting/poor growth period?

and
2) For mineralizing the soil, instead of doing repeated wet-dry cycles, can we just keep the soil moist and incubate it (in a partially opened container) for 3-4 weeks instead? Would it give me the same result?

thanks!


----------



## brenmuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I found out about mineralizing soil _after_ I set up my NPT.

I used John Innes No1 soil for seeds and cuttings which I soaked overnight in 1/3 the tanks volume of water. I then discarded the water filled the tank up and planted the next day. I got fantastic growth of plants. I followed the method given in the ecology of the planted tank book.

So based on my experience I would say it is not necessary but I have no experience with other soils..


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

I dont think mineralizing the soil is absolutely necessary. Depending on your soil and how much plant mass you have on upon start up, it may be better and you will go through less hassle in the first weeks w/ a mineralized soil. 

One thing that is pretty much necessary is letting the soil air out for at least some days... this will rid excess ammonia. Some of CO2 that will be produced by the soil is also lost during the mineralization proccess. If you mineralize you are speeding the decomposition process outside the tank, so the resulting CO2 (from the soil) will not be available afterwards...

But as always... it depends on your soil, you plants and your tank in general. Some soils may be mineralized already, some tanks/plants need less CO2 while some tanks lose less CO2, etc... as everyone says, observation is key


----------



## Dustymac (Apr 26, 2008)

Poe835 said:


> I've been noticing poor growth during the initial weeks of setting up the tank


I doubt if the problem is soil mineralization. I've set up four NPTs without doing anything more to the soil than sifting out big chunks of wood and dumping it in the tank; the results have been great. The soil I used was labeled "General Purpose Garden Soil" and cost $1.49 per bag at our local home center.

There are so many variables which affect plant growth, I suspect something else is the reason for your poor growth. What types of plants are you trying to grow? What's the temperature? Have you tested the water for hardness? How about ph? Is there enough water circulation? How much light is there? Have you got some floating plants? If so, are they growing slowly, too?

Or the problem could be your soil is anemic. Does it have enough organic matter? Does it have too much? If I were to characterize the soil I used, I'd say it was a third partially decomposed organic matter, a third sand and a third clay.

Good Luck!
Jim


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I use Premier Liteway Black Earth (by Premier Horticulture of Premier Tech):

http://www.premierhort.com/eProMix/...ingMediaTM/LiteWay/BlackEarth/fBlackEarth.htm

Never pre-soaked the soil. Neither did I bother to air it out. I just opened the bag and used it. Very good result. No poor growth at all. At one time I was looking into the mineralization process and asked some questions. Due to the unanswered questions I stopped pursuing it.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I've never mineralized soil until recently (see below).

For those that want to mineralize soil, you could try Tom Barr's 'Dry Start Method' (see _FAMA_, Dec 2009 issue). Put the plants in _while_ you're mineralizing the soil. Generally, aquatic plants will grow faster and get established better in the emergent form. I'm testing concept in two tanks right now with dwarf hairgrass and drawf baby tears (HC).


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

dwalstad said:


> For those that want to mineralize soil, you could try Tom Barr's 'Dry Start Method' (see _FAMA_, Dec 2009 issue). Put the plants in _while_ you're mineralizing the soil. Generally, aquatic plants will grow faster


Wonder whether the faster growth will use up soil nutrients faster and therefore shorten the soil substrate life span, unless people start dosing.


----------



## Dustymac (Apr 26, 2008)

bartoli said:


> Wonder whether the faster growth will use up soil nutrients faster and therefore shorten the soil substrate life span, unless people start dosing.


You mean dosing with fish food, right?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Sorry, should have been clearer. I meant fertilizer dosing, e.g. Estimative Index (EI).


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

bartoli said:


> Wonder whether the faster growth will use up soil nutrients faster and therefore shorten the soil substrate life span, unless people start dosing.


You wont be doing WC's so unused nutrients will stay in the soil. Those nutrients being used are actually exchanged for lush plant growth: not a bad deal. Besides, the dry start is not that long a period compared to the yrs you will be able to get out of the soil. PLUS... you can also dose if you want


----------



## Poe835 (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the pointers everyone. I think the initial growth problem is probably because the soil that I use then, since most of you don't have that problem.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

f1ea said:


> Those nutrients being used are actually exchanged for lush plant growth: not a bad deal.


Yes, not bad for people looking to boost plant growth. But lush growth means more time for pruning and I am too lazy  I don't want plants to grow too fast. Just fast enough to provide a good environment for the fish.



f1ea said:


> Besides, the dry start is not that long a period compared to the yrs you will be able to get out of the soil.


I do not have access to FAMA for Tom Barr's "Dry Start Method" article. Thus, have no idea on what you meant above.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

bartoli said:


> Yes, not bad for people looking to boost plant growth. But lush growth means more time for pruning and I am too lazy  I don't want plants to grow too fast. Just fast enough to provide a good environment for the fish.
> 
> I do not have access to FAMA for Tom Barr's "Dry Start Method" article. Thus, have no idea on what you meant above.


Lazy and planted aquariums do not go well together  

'Dry start' method:
http://www.barrreport.com/articles/3594-dry-start-up-method-planted-aquariums.html

Regards


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

f1ea said:


> Lazy and planted aquariums do not go well together


Ha, ha... but not according to Ms. Walstad's "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium". The idea is to spend less time on maintenance and more time enjoying. 

Thanks for the pointer to the "Dry Start Method". Fortunately during the start-up period, I never had issues with algae, plants not rooting well, poor bacteria establishment, etc. Thus I never had to do water change. While Diana thought may be I was lucky with my water, I suspect it was the soil that I used:

http://www.premierhort.com/eProMix/...ingMediaTM/LiteWay/BlackEarth/fBlackEarth.htm


----------



## only120xs (Oct 15, 2009)

Edit: decided to make new thread.


----------

